# Looking for a new camper



## Buckseye (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just started looking for a used camper for our camp. I am staying in our old one and it does fine. But it's an old FEMA trailor and I want to get something a little smaller and without as many problems. I started looking about 2 weeks ago and have only found 2 listings on craigslist I liked and both were flagged by the end of the day and got 0 email responses. 

Also at the dealers the price is way higher than what it would be on craigslist. I'm looking for something used under $5000. Year doesn't matter to me as long as it works.

Long story short, where else could one look to get a cheaper camper other than a dealer or craigslist? Anyone know of a dealer that has a larger stock of 80s campers that would be around my price range? Any other websites?


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 6, 2015)

Don't know exactly what you might be looking for, but there is no shortage of older campers for sale.  And the depreciation on campers is even higher than on cars for the most part.  So you probably can find something way newer than 1980s for that price range. 

RV Trader is one website you can check out but if you can narrow down your search to certain makes and models, you will often find online forums dedicated to owners of specific makes of RVs that have for sale sections.  Often those forums attract the owners that were fond of and took great care of their campers too, so you might find good deals on older campers still in good shape.

But the search for a specific model camper is a lot harder than for common models of cars.  This is just because of the smaller numbers manufactured and sold over the years compared to automobiles.  So you have to be prepared to travel, possibly out of state, to look at the right one if you find it.

I will give you one tip, though.  There is a one particular make of camper called TrailManor that has a very loyal but relatively small fan base.  It is a smaller unit similar to a tent type pop-up camper except it is larger than most pop-ups and folds up to a completely hard sided camper.  Also had all the amenities of a full sized RV.  The company has been in business for 30 years or more, but is about to fold so prices will probably start dropping on used units pretty soon.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 7, 2015)

What are you looking for?  Length?


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 7, 2015)

Rvtrader.com


----------



## Buckseye (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys. Ill keep looking on forums and Rvtrader.com. Im looking for a 20-25 ft camper with basic ammentities (heat, air, microwave, stove, bathroom, shower). I'm 5'6" so I don't even need the big queen bed. I can easily sleep on the converted dinette. Main thing I want is clean and working so Im going to read up on the forums for specific brands and see what I can find.

I'm in no rush so I think I can be picky and given 8 months I'm confident I can find the right one!


----------



## Laman (Oct 10, 2015)

Older campers:  check for leaks, check for leaks, and then check for leaks!


----------



## TJay (Nov 4, 2015)

Buckseye said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. Ill keep looking on forums and Rvtrader.com. Im looking for a 20-25 ft camper with basic ammentities (heat, air, microwave, stove, bathroom, shower). I'm 5'6" so I don't even need the big queen bed. I can easily sleep on the converted dinette. Main thing I want is clean and working so Im going to read up on the forums for specific brands and see what I can find.
> 
> I'm in no rush so I think I can be picky and given 8 months I'm confident I can find the right one!



You're situation sounds exactly like mine.  My ol '84 Wilderness has been good but not quite enough room if mama wants to come along.  I'm on the lookout same as you.


----------

